# Black Sand



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, I was searching for black sand when I was informed of these following sites, was wondering if they are safe to use in a aquarium. The prices are really good.

the first one was Black beauty: 100lbs for $22 heres the link:
http://www.blast-it-all.com/ecommerce/productDetails.aspx?prodid=209

the second one is black sand for ash trays and urns: its 26lbs for 19.50/case heres the following link:
http://www.reliablepaper.com/Black_Sand_For_Smoking_Urns_p/unib25.htm

Are these safe to use in a aquarium? Any feed back is appreciated.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Don't use black beauty.

Call the other place and ask whats in the sand. If its 100% sand then it should be fine.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

alright, the pic has white sand in a bag beside it. Do think its for combining?

Dang wish I was in the states, the place only delivers there just checked.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Im not sure...

Get it shipped to the border


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'll try, so far I got 20lbs tahitian black moon sand for 20 dollars.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Someone is selling Black Silica Sand

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-accessories-Black-Silica-Sand-aquarium-use-5-gallon-bucket-W0QQAdIdZ256132464


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

jamezgt said:


> Someone is selling Black Silica Sand
> 
> http://toronto.kijij...QAdIdZ256132464


I actually found someone close to my area and they are willing to deliver. Thanks for the link though


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I enjoy black sand. I think i got mine from Petsmart years ago. It was something like Eco something :\


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Still want to save piranha Sylar?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

He's the "rhom whisperer" He saves em by buying them small and then dividing his 55gal


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i mixed my black sand and white sand....


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Lol Salt N'd Peppa.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

FEEFA said:


> i mixed my black sand and white sand....


I actually wanted to do something like that with the black moon sand and my current white silica. I dont want to mix the but make patterns, like fill the tank with the black and dig trenches in formation for the white silica. After I dig the trenches I'll pour the white silica into the trenches to create the pattern I want. I'll send you pics after I've done it.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You can use the Black Beauty a local guy that hs been in this hobby for a long time actually recommended that stuff to me back a while ago. I have just been trying to find some one local that sell the stuff.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Black beauty is like shards of glass.....


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I dont really know as of the moment, but JZ doesn't reccomend using it. Any ideas why







? Also I posted a link to a site where you can buy 100lbs for 22 dollars, its at the top of this thread. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

You touch it and it will stab your finger. Its made to strip paint and rust from steel. If you wanna mutilate your fish then thats your choice...


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> You touch it and it will stab your finger. Its made to strip paint and rust from steel. If you wanna mutilate your fish then thats your choice...


Oh thats why...thanks for telling me never knew thats what it can do. If you hadnt told me earlier my tank would have been filled by next month. you saved my rhom man







. LOL maybe you should be the rhom rescuer


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't get rhoms here.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

Yeah Black Beauty is used for sand blasting, stripping paint and rust prob wouldnt be the best choice.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You guys can say what you want about it but it can be used. The stuff is not razor sharp and will not harm the fish. When I find a local place I will be getting some and when I do I will post pics.


----------



## Joe.G (Dec 20, 2010)

I am not saying it cant be used, its not like razor blades. I am un sure how pure it would be and if it would cause water problems, if it doesnt effect water quality then I say use it if you like the looks.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> You can use the Black Beauty a local guy that hs been in this hobby for a long time actually recommended that stuff to me back a while ago. I have just been trying to find some one local that sell the stuff.


Black Beauty sand blasting material is toxic to fish! It has sharp particles that will tear up your fish inside and out! It also has chemicals that will seep into your water! That's why it's used to blast paint off cars! I saw a close up pic of the stuff...shards. I would never do that to a fish! I wanted some INEXPENSIVE black sand, but none seemed safe. White silica sand is what I went with, and there is still a chance of your fish injesting it. I had a pleco, but took him out because he flung sand around all the time. If I had used black beauty without researching it first, my fish would probably be coughing up blood by now.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

bricklr said:


> You can use the Black Beauty a local guy that hs been in this hobby for a long time actually recommended that stuff to me back a while ago. I have just been trying to find some one local that sell the stuff.


Black Beauty sand blasting material is toxic to fish! It has sharp particles that will tear up your fish inside and out! It also has chemicals that will seep into your water! That's why it's used to blast paint off cars! I saw a close up pic of the stuff...shards. I would never do that to a fish! I wanted some INEXPENSIVE black sand, but none seemed safe. White silica sand is what I went with, and there is still a chance of your fish injesting it. I had a pleco, but took him out because he flung sand around all the time. If I had used black beauty without researching it first, my fish would probably be coughing up blood by now.








[/quote]

TBP. How do you know. You said you have never found some. Its COAL SLAG. I was going to buy some for a tank 2 years ago. The guy took me to the warehouse and cut open a bag of it. He told me to touch it. It pricks into your fingers and sticks to you.

Like I said. If you want to tear up your fish. Then thats your doing. I won't.


----------

